# Fault code 00515 with engine running, couple questions



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm getting this fault code erratically when driving, when it happens I feel like the cars towing a ship anchor (loss of power)
heres the scan with the car running, I can clear the code but it comes back.
My engine is OBD1 2.0L 96 golf

VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-US
Control Module Part Number: 037 906 258 AE
Component and/or Version: MOTOR PMC 1
Software Coding: 0261204018
Work Shop Code: 2227355905
1 Fault Found:
00515 - Camshaft Position (Hall) Sensor (G40)
30-00 - Open or Short to B+
The Ross Tech wiki shows this: 
00515 - Camshaft Position (Hall) Sensor (G40): Open or Short to B+ 
[edit]Possible Causes 
Wiring to Camshaft Position (Hall) Sensor (G40) faulty 
Camshaft Position (Hall) Sensor (G40) faulty 
[edit]Possible Solutions 
Check Wiring to Camshaft Position (Hall) Sensor (G40) 
Check/Replace Camshaft Position (Hall) Sensor (G40) 
Check/Replace Engine Control Module 
now my question is this, i know that with the newer coil pack vehicles the scan can show you that a certain spark plug or wire is not workig, or at least state that something is wrong with a cylinder for ignition, can the vag com do the same for an OBD1 system?
Also if the above question is no, can a bad spark plug or wire throw the 00515 code?
Things i have done recently: (I did not receive the CEL light until after installing these items)
New plugs (frisco Deutche plugs, silver)
New cap and rotor, BERU
Items replaced trying to fix the problem:
Coil
Distributor (used , but working)
new hall sensor connector
cleaned all grounds
tested Cam Position Sensor (led flashig test and both outer wires on the connector show 5+ volts)
changed fuel pump relay
load reduction relay
checked all power wires
checked + wire going from distributor to main connector, no breaks
tried different rotor
checked timing belt, has not slipped a tooth
I have another distibutor I'm going to try.. 
is there a way to test the ecu? something i might be missing? suggestions??
this problem is very annoying and only started after installing the cap+rotor+plugs?
what else would cause this fault code to show up(CEL) and my loss of power?
help......


----------



## mrbean (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Fault code 00515 with engine running, couple questions (VWJettaCarat)*

Make sure the ignition wire from the coil to the distributor is routed correctly.
I think there's a TSB for this.
Even though the ignition wires have RFI suppression, you can still get some interferance if they come too close to noise sensitive wires (such as the wires to the cam position sensor)
Also, make sure that you've installed good quality wires. Some have better suppression than others.


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks.. the wires are sperated far apart from each other, any other ideas?


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

up top


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrbean (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*

try installing the old wires, cap and rotor and see if the problem goes away.
If it does, replace one part at a time untill the problem re-occurs. This might lead you to a faulty new part.
Like I said, not all ignition wires are created equal.


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

yes I'm very aware.. I already have changed the wires.. but threw out the plugs and cap.. I'm buying some new plugs tomorrow and going to try that.. 
I still needa naanswer as to how OBD1 reads ? whether it can diagnose a spark plug wire or just a general fault in the enitre spark system?


----------



## mrbean (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (VWJettaCarat)*

the OBD II cab diagnose cylinder misfires and isolate it to specific cylinders BUT, it cannot tell you what the cause of the problem is. 
Regardless, I really doubt that this is your problem. 
The ignition system seems to be functioning just fine. 
My concern is that the ignition system is effecting other parts of the fuel injection system. Something as benign as an ignition wire or distributor cap without proper EMI shielding can reek havoc on the rest of the electronics causing all sorts of weird DTC's and driveability issues as you describe.


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

I have OBD 1, very basic i guess


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Fault code 00515 with engine running, couple questions (VWJettaCarat)*

and up.. ross techs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Fault code 00515 with engine running, couple questions (VWJettaCarat)*

Not sure, but please stop bumping your thread every few hours ... it's not like it has disappeared off the first page.


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

update.. replaced plugs with bosch platinum x2 and put the new wires back in, presto, no more intermitent check engine light, gave her a good run... no problems.. so note to self never use deutche spark plugs and change switch back to the newer wires sooner next time... obd-1 will throw a code 00515, if a spark plug or wire is bad, or on it's way out..


----------

